# Silly things people say about planted tanks



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

"Are those plants real"?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

"Is that salt water?"


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

yikesjason said:


> "Is that salt water?"



Yeah, good one!


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

"Those aren't as pretty as fake plants."
"If I put real plants in I'll get algae."


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

"that light cost how much?"


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

"that light is how many watts?"


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

"You should put some piranhas in there."


----------



## liljmn (Dec 3, 2007)

"You keep shrimps in there? I don't know if I would eat it, they seem kinda small"


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

"fresh water shrimp?"


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

"you should grow some bud"


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

CO2??? For what?? ( meaning you are weird)


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

My father, this week:
"How much fertilizer do you dump in there? Your poor fishies!"

A couple of hours later:
"Your plants do grow at an impressive rate!"


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

"I tried plants but they killed my fish"...got that one this morning in the office...


----------



## radwaste (Aug 5, 2009)

My Wife's remark to friends "That's my husband's million dollar fish tank"


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

"I melted hygrophilia once. The hardest plants to grow!"
:icon_roll

You shouldn't grow any plants pall.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe not silly but what I have told my friends: "I have more electric cords running my two planted tanks than I have hooked up to my TV, surround sound system, XBOX, PS3, and gaming computer combined"

And from my mom: "Why bother with real plants, just get fake ones"


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

Postal Penguin said:


> And from my mom: "Why bother with real plants, just get fake ones"


You should ask her in response

"Why did you bother with real kids?" :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

My favorite one is:

"Eww.....snails."


----------



## Ignignokt (Aug 21, 2009)

"plants wont do anything to control your Nitrates, you have to vac the substrate and do w/c's if you want to get rid of nitrates" -LFS guy


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

it was already mentioned, but... "is that saltwater?" that's what most folks that walk into my house ask first. the second most stated comment would have to be "omg, it's so clean! how long do you work on it everyday?"


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> it was already mentioned, but... "is that saltwater?" that's what most folks that walk into my house ask first. the second most stated comment would have to be "omg, it's so clean! how long do you work on it everyday?"



Oh yeah, "How do you keep it so clean?" That is almost always the second questions. And my tank is not even that clean.


----------



## AEWHistory (Nov 6, 2008)

When I was getting back into aquatics last year I told one LFS 'expert' that I wanted to do planted aquariums. He said, "don't bother. It's alot of work and the plants always die. Even I can't keep most of these plants alive...."

Yea, you know, somehow I believe him....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ignignokt said:


> "plants wont do anything to control your Nitrates, you have to vac the substrate and do w/c's if you want to get rid of nitrates" -LFS guy


I got something similar once. "You are doing your fish a dis-service. Cleaning your canister filters once every 3 - 4 months because the flow slows down is just wrong. The filter remove the fish poop from the tank but the nitrates build up without massive water changes". My answer was I DOSE nitrates.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh man, I work at a pet store and I get these all the time :hihi:

"Is that saltwater?" "No way, it's too pretty to be freshwater"
"How do you keep it so clean? Do those fish eat the poop or something?"
"What's that glass thing with the green in it?" (referring to the drop checker)
"My tank with plastic plants and goldfish doesn't even look that good"
"I thought live plants made the tank a lot more work"
and my personal favorite...
"What kind of booze are you making with that CO2 tank?"


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL, I've heard most of these. It always amazes me when people ask if it's saltwater. Kinda makes me loose faith in our educational systems.

Had someone ask, "Can you eat the shrimp?"


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

"are all those fish in there freshwater" my best friends dumb brother! "no guy ,half the tanks salt water, just the left half is fresh water duhhh" my response!
and "sure you got all those lights and co2 and buckets of ferts for your "aquarium" right"


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

"You paid $90 for sticks!?"
"Are you growing drugs or something?"


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Dang, Texgal beat me to it...

The one I _always_ get from just about everyone is "Are those shrimp? Can you eat them?"

:icon_roll


Also +1,000,000 on the "Is that saltwater?"


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

Church said:


> +1,000,000 on the "Is that saltwater?"


Strangely, I've never heard this one. however, if I ever do, I'll be forced to reply:

"No, its sugarwater. Its the new thing."


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I was asked if a brackish tank was saltwater before. The look on his face was priceless when I said "yes and no"


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

"Do you grow all those plants yourself?"


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

"Are those snails the big one's babies?"
The snails that my friends are referring to are pest snails and the big ones are zebra nerites.

And this thread makes me kinda glad I don't do CO2.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've heard the CO2 + beer one several times. I haven't heard the saltwater one yet, however.

When pondering whether to keep shrimp or not, my mom asked "Can we eat them?"


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been asked a few times if my snails were real.


----------



## zeek21 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been asked most of these questions also, as well as my wife introducing the tank as the reason why she would divorce me.
My favorite was when one person examined my tank for a moment then said- So how obsessive compulsive and anal do you have to be to own one of these and keep it looking this good. My reply was, you can't even imagine.


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

zeek21 said:


> I have been asked most of these questions also, as well as my wife introducing the tank as the reason why she would divorce me.
> My favorite was when one person examined my tank for a moment then said- So how obsessive compulsive and anal do you have to be to own one of these and keep it looking this good. My reply was, you can't even imagine.


My reply would be "How lazy and easily confused do you have to be to find even a small box of plants in water too much to handle?"


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

You have no idea how many times I hear the "You should get Pirahnas" and the "what type of beer".

I'm glad this thread is around to remind me that I'm not the only one who gets half-assed comments from people completely out of the hobby thinking they are smart!


----------



## sean151 (Mar 26, 2009)

I get the "You should put piranhas in there", "can you eat the shrimp?" and "Where are the fish?" I plan on getting 6 CPD's to stop that annoying question. Now if they only saw my 2 3qt. jugs for CO2 then I might have some problems with some people being under age and an RA at a certain university.


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

sean151 said:


> Now if they only saw my 2 3qt. jugs for CO2 then I might have some problems with some people being under age and an RA at a certain university.


If you ever run into any problems with that, just say "go ahead and take a drink of whats in there, then tell me you still think thats what I'm doing with it."


----------



## sean151 (Mar 26, 2009)

SvenBoogie said:


> If you ever run into any problems with that, just say "go ahead and take a drink of whats in there, then tell me you still think thats what I'm doing with it."


I'm not super worried about it. Just the amount of time it'll take to reason with some people. Also the dept. seems to sensationalize certain things. I'd just say it's safer than a CO2 tank if all forms of reasoning failed.
I think I should clean my tank up a bit now so people ask me more silly questions.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

So far I´ve gotten far more great comments on the tank than stupid ones. A friend that used to have a marine tank told me: you probably invest 2 hours daily to keep it looking that good. It honestly takes 10 minutes two times per week for a water change, and 1/2 hour every two weeks when pruning, cleaning glass and filters! 

It takes me a good hour a day to enjoy it! If I stay at home during weekends I watch it ALL DAY! My dogs probably think I´m crazy!


----------



## Felf808 (Jan 22, 2008)

"I love aquariums! <insert reference to saltwater aquariums>"
"Ew they look like cockroaches!"
"Can you eat them?"
and when they look at my array of timers and electrical outlets...
"You're crazy."


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

"You should put one of those bubble divers in there."


----------



## Miss Jinkx (Aug 6, 2009)

My mother: "ugh... looks like too much work to me. I don't know how you can be bothered"


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

"Thats pretty nice, but you should put a submarine in there!!"

Actually, one year later, the person who said that has a tank with rock, moss, and a submarine!! NICE!!

jB


----------



## Oscar17 (Dec 7, 2007)

Someone once told me this in a superstition kind way:
"Aquariums are known to break up couples."

Probably more fact than superstition... ha ha..


----------



## Ignignokt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats another favorite of mine " SURE this is for your "aquarium" lol" apparently because im coverd in tattoo's everyone assumes Im growing scoobie snacks in my closet or somthing.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ LOL, the same thing happened to me at my workplace... I was all excited about how I just received my CO2 tank the day before, and I brought it into work with me the next day to get it filled, because I work right down the street from a Tri-Tech... and all everyone kept saying to me was "Suuuuuuure you're using it for your aquarium, suuuuuure you are...."

Funny thing is, even though I have visible tats and everyone there knows I'm a musician, I'm never stoned... and all of them ARE!!! I can see it in their eyes!

So yeah, my response is usually "how do you know so much about growing pot?"


----------



## angc84 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oscar17 said:


> Someone once told me this in a superstition kind way:
> "Aquariums are known to break up couples."
> 
> Probably more fact than superstition... ha ha..


Haha, that can't be right...there have been times when I wanted to break up with my boyfriend, but gave up because I would not know how to move 40 gallons of water out of his apartment!


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

my brother asked me if he could "taste the hooch im making" i said i would not recomend it lol.


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

*ha!*

Ha! I'll bite.

The one I've heard a gazillion trillion billion times.

*"hey are those real shrimp?*
(inner voice - why no, those are tiny robots with a random seed algorithm programmed to just look like they're swimming around the tank...)

*"Are you gonna eat them?"*
(inner voice - yes, of course, don't you raise tiny food at home too? little bugs perhaps, or snails like these! (mind you these are unwanted, 1mm snails) You must need only what, 30 to get a spoonful? Totally makes sense! and these 1cm shrimp! yum!)

I do remember a funny story - I had friends over and prepared a large oriental stir fry complete with small shrimp. My friend grabs a bowl, plops himself down on the couch and starts happily munching away.... then notices the shrimp in the tank inches from his face, looking at him. He actually TURNED AROUND and HID the bowl from them, slouching slightly. He said he didn't want to make them feel bad. He looked sincere too. We all burst out laughing 
:hihi:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

"You should get a nemo fish!"


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

I get the "so where are the fish?" or "Is that a water garden?"

Frequently.


----------



## mynameisjonah (Jan 22, 2008)

I've gotten multiple times "Why do you care so much about plants?", and you should get 'more' or 'bigger' fish. Since I have micro rasbora. So many seem to think that its the size and number of fish you have that makes up an aquarium.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

"So you raise shrimp? And people...buy them?"
"How do you eat them"
"$30 a shrimp? But I can get a bag of frozen for $12."
"Where's the tap for the keg?"


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a new one to add I've been getting from a coworker lately...

Due to the algae issue I'm having...

"You need a pleco."

Keep in mind this is a 10g tank. With 10 amano shrimp in it...


----------



## Guns286 (Sep 17, 2009)

I deal with it from 2 sides. I'm a cop and when my co-workers see me looking at this web site, or an aquarium magazine, I hear ALLOT of COLORFUL humor. Then, I hear my wife talking about how much of a waste it is or "just use fake plants, its easier"! Or, "those shrimp are disgusting". But, I'll have the last laugh. Both of my daughters (3 years old and 2 years old) LOVE the tanks! So soon my wife will have to deal with their tanks!!!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> "You should get a nemo fish!"


I can't tell you how many times i've heard that. D:


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

whenever i'm about to do a water change my father asks me " did your fish drink up all the water already?"


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

My wife always gives me a hard time about my tanks. But she flips any time I want to get rid of a fish. "You can't get rid of that one, it is my favorite!"


----------



## mynameisjonah (Jan 22, 2008)

This may top them all. I work at a local chain and this guy walks in today, takes a look at our current stock, and asks, "so I see you have both saltwater and sweetwater fish... which ones are sweetwater?" Are you Kidding!?... and to top it off we don't even carry any saltwater fish! WTH is sweetwater? Lol.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh I may be able to explain that. He may be German. The German word for freshwater is literally translated to "sweetwater". I make the same mistake from time to time...
Funny none the less


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

mynameisjonah said:


> This may top them all. I work at a local chain and this guy walks in today, takes a look at our current stock, and asks, "so I see you have both saltwater and sweetwater fish... which ones are sweetwater?" Are you Kidding!?... and to top it off we don't even carry any saltwater fish! WTH is sweetwater? Lol.


Haha I've actually heard that one before, but I'd forgotten about it until I saw your post.

I still get a laugh out of the way people slaughter the word "plecostomus". I've heard "plecossus", "plecotomus", "plesockus", "plectosoomas", and my personal favorite "s*** eaters"


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

"Why don't you get a real hobby."


----------



## Lymore (Sep 26, 2009)

"You should put a Nemo in there!"


Conversation after I had just added driftwood:
Friend's sister: "Ewww, your water is a little brown, your poor fish!"
Me: "Because of the driftwood."
Friend's sister: "Take it out, thats bad"
Me: "They like the tannins, it make it more acidic"
Friend's sister: "Whaaaat?! Acid?!"
Me: "Err.... yea... like in the Amazon..."
Friend's sister: "Amazon?! You should get piranhas!"


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

mynameisjonah said:


> This may top them all. I work at a local chain and this guy walks in today, takes a look at our current stock, and asks, "so I see you have both saltwater and sweetwater fish... which ones are sweetwater?" Are you Kidding!?... and to top it off we don't even carry any saltwater fish! WTH is sweetwater? Lol.





Regloh said:


> Oh I may be able to explain that. He may be German. The German word for freshwater is literally translated to "sweetwater". I make the same mistake from time to time...
> Funny none the less


Haha, that explains it! Sweetwater is also a tasty microbrew made in Atlanta, GA. I am sure he was not referring to that though.


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Haha I've actually heard that one before, but I'd forgotten about it until I saw your post.
> 
> I still get a laugh out of the way people slaughter the word "plecostomus". I've heard "plecossus", "plecotomus", "plesockus", "plectosoomas", and my personal favorite "s*** eaters"


A common plecostomus was one of the first fish I brought home. Ended up naming him Ptolemyfish to reflect my miserable pronunciation at the pet store.


----------



## mynameisjonah (Jan 22, 2008)

I also like when someone comes in with a water test or something and I ask them what they have for fish and they try all they can to pronounce cichlids. It usually comes out sounding like chicklids. 

I recently heard,"I have a 5 gallon tank with a platy and 2 angels, what else would go good with them?" - Talk about silly.


----------



## Lymore (Sep 26, 2009)

mynameisjonah said:


> I recently heard,"I have a 5 gallon tank with a platy and 2 angels, what else would go good with them?" - Talk about silly.


Woah... poor fishes


----------



## Lymore (Sep 26, 2009)

My dad when I was 14: "I like oscars, can we put one in your tank?"

He was referring to my 10 gal guppy tank.... and he was being serious


----------



## lisya (Sep 7, 2009)

Not about a planted tank, but the other day my daughter's friend (who is a senior in high school) was staring at my tank and started talking about her fish. The conversation went something like this:

Daughter's Friend (DF): I've got a fish, too. My brother gave him to me, his name is Oscar. I don't know what kind of fish he is, though.
Me: Is he, by chance, about this big (spread hands about 12" apart) and either white or black with orange markings?
DF: Yeah! What kind of fish is that?
Me: (mental face-palm) He's an Oscar.
DF: Ahh! He's started getting these holes in his head lately. We can't figure out what disease he's got.
Me: (another mental face-palm)


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I work at a lfs and we have a 60 gallon heavily planted display tank...it look ssweet.

Here's some of the comments:

1. Is that saltwater? Like all of the above posters, I get scared when I hear this.
2. My frogs (underwater) always eat my hygro, can I get some more (referring to the green hygro we grow, but can't sell for obvious reasons).

Also...the names people come up with for plecos and cichlids.

Plektastomus, Pleeco, Plectos, Alergy Eaters, algee eaters, and my personal favorite that I"ve heard so far, Those Sucky Fish.

For cichlids I have some pretty good ones too. 
chicklids, kichilids, and my all time favorite, chinchilids (like chinchilla)


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

when i first set up my office tank i got. 

those plants aren't real your lying y are you lying 

and i have CPD so i get where are your fish all the time and are those baby fish. 

my response no there adults and there not called baby fish they are fry. or thats odd they only seem to hide when your around as they press there faces up against my tank.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

fishbguy1 said:


> Also...the names people come up with for plecos and cichlids.
> 
> Plektastomus, Pleeco, Plectos, Alergy Eaters, algee eaters, and my personal favorite that I"ve heard so far, Those Sucky Fish.
> 
> ...


Hahaha I'd forgotten about "Allergy Eater". To that, I usually respond, "you might try the pharmacy down the street" .


----------



## Gweneth (Feb 17, 2009)

Last night one of my friends came by and saw my tank and asked "did you plant those, or did they just start growing there?" 
The tank's pretty heavily planted...

I also get "where's the big fish that eats these little fish?"


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hahaha great topic!

Advice from my sister-in-law on plecos and water changes: "You know, if you put one of those sucker-fish in there to eat the poop, you would never have to clean the tank. I never clean my fish tank out, because the sucker-fish does it for me" 

Yes, I also get 'Is that saltwater?' and 'You should get a nemo. Those are really cute!'

I also get a lot of 'That's a HUGE fish tank! Wow! I've never seen one that big!' (It's 55 gallons lol...) 

And when I take my husband into the fish store, he keeps pointing out fish, saying 'You should get one of those!' It's always things like oscars, pacu, monster sized catfish, frontosa cichlids...


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yes, and when I worked for a while in a fish store, we just never could keep the 'plecopotomuses' in stock lol


----------



## Lymore (Sep 26, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Hahaha I'd forgotten about "Allergy Eater". To that, I usually respond, "you might try the pharmacy down the street" .


My bf's 6 year old sister said "My tank has allergies! I need an allergy fish!"


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

Lymore said:


> My bf's 6 year old sister said "My tank has allergies! I need an allergy fish!"


Ah yes, the infamous Benadrylius Zyrtecium.


----------



## Lymore (Sep 26, 2009)

SvenBoogie said:


> Ah yes, the infamous Benadrylius Zyrtecium.


lol, thats what she needs for her tank's "allergies"!
I don't know if her new otocinclus will do the job  lol


----------



## Lymore (Sep 26, 2009)

Ahaha...

She just said "where's my new fish, is he eating the allergy?"


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Well here is the comment I get multiple times per day. 

High school student: "you sell moss?"
Me: "Yeah, here and there. Right now its kinda slow" 
HSS: "What do people do with moss?"
Me: "Its like any ornamental plant, its collected and displayed, some people use it to filter their tanks, provide hiding place for fry, add to their fishtank for aesthetic reasons etc..." 
HSS: "Who buys moss?" 
Me: "People" 
HSS: "Do they smoke it?"
Me: "I don't, dunno about the rest of them."

All different variations. I had an article on the front page of the local paper about my hobby and since then and word of mouth kids ask daily. Or its like "Do you have a job yet Andrew?" I reply "I'm an entrepreneur, I just make money" (or try to...)




zeek21 said:


> My favorite was when one person examined my tank for a moment then said- So how obsessive compulsive and anal do you have to be to own one of these and keep it looking this good. My reply was, you can't even imagine.


LMAO at that one... I'm more of a passive scaper and I've gotten that... Too true too true...



lisya said:


> Not about a planted tank, but the other day my daughter's friend (who is a senior in high school) was staring at my tank and started talking about her fish. The conversation went something like this:
> 
> Daughter's Friend (DF): I've got a fish, too. My brother gave him to me, his name is Oscar. I don't know what kind of fish he is, though.
> Me: Is he, by chance, about this big (spread hands about 12" apart) and either white or black with orange markings?
> ...


Gotta love high school seniors (granted, I'm clearly bias). One day in lunch I find out one of my friends also has a 55g in his house that he has an oscar in and a big pleco (thats how you get out of pronouncing the end of the name by the way...) So he starts seriously asking me about moss and the whole planted thing and we get into this discussion for like 20 mins in lunch and everyone else at the table was just dumbstruck. We basically had a quick bio + chem class lol...

-Andrew


----------



## Preeths (Jan 29, 2008)

My neighbour looking at the CO2 cylinder

" are your fish sick? why are you giving them oxygen like they do in the hospital? "


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

"Chicklids"--That reminds me of how I got a job at a pet store right out of high school. The owner was impressed that I said it correctly and hired me on the spot when he asked me to ID some fish in my interview.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

my girlfriend-- "you should put a clown fish in there"-- its a freshwater tank with 4 piranhas in it hahahaha
my boss--"how often do those piranhas eat?" me--"once a year"... his face was PRICELESS
my mom--"your going to blow up the house with all those cord and what not"
my mom again--" you better not start the house on fire"
my uncle--"can i have some beer?" (while looking at the DIY CO2 bottles haha
everyone--"what size tank is that again?"


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

My dad always asks me when I'm going to put some "pretty rocks and crystals in the tank" and he always says he liked them better with rainbow gravel.
Meh


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

"u should give up on plants... dont think it's working for ya" - my dad :biggrin:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

visitor: "why do your fish have a bed time?"

me: "the lights go out at 22:00..." not really wanting to explain

visitor: "why do the lights go out at 22:00, dont you want to see your fish?"

me: "i only leave the lights on for 8hrs, so i dont get algae" start explaining about photoperiod, see dumb look on the face, stop, say its the fishes bedtime...


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a 10" cube at work.

Boss comes out with corkers. Tank has red cherries, currently 2 females and 3 males (offspring are still too small to see).

- dont know why you waste your time
- do they grow big enough to eat?
- see I dont see why you waste your time.
- maybe get a chinese fighter fish, at least it will be entertaining when he gets to each the shrimp..

Then the eternally single girl. Lives alone, no social life unless having dinner over at her parents.. 
-Oh girly she getting it on with the boys
- now come on girl dont ignore him, enjoy yourself
continue the theme, whilst leaning over my shoulder......


----------



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

usually hear..."how long until those fish are full sized (neon tetras)? or "you should get a shark" even though its a FW tank and 20gallon-long:eek5:

and "where do you buy those plants...they look so real?":icon_roll


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

how many gallon,litres,millilitres is your tank?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i tried live plants once, but they turned my tank green...

ughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

"Why don't you focus on growing the hair on your head before the plants in your tank?"


----------



## BrianT (Oct 27, 2009)

Statement from the wife when people stare at the tank "it doubles as a casket, when my husband dies"


----------



## Alpinist (Oct 7, 2009)

Regarding fish pronunciations, when I used to work at a mom-pop exotic pet store, we had people who would come in and ask for "octosinicilus". We still joke about that.


----------



## isais (Nov 28, 2009)

I live way up north and I get: "doesnt the water get cold in winter? how do you keep it warm?"
"I never saw any of those plants around here, where did you pick them?"
"After seeing your tank I went out and bought a couple plants from the grocery store but they just died"


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

isais said:


> "after seeing your tank i went out and bought a couple plants from the grocery store but they just died"


lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Also. I get asked where our african chinchillas are. I sell cichlids. Fml


----------



## ChineseSnooker (May 20, 2008)

"That's one fancy airpump"


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I often get,
"Why is the water so low?" (looking at my riparium)


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

My dad "why would you buy wood? theres some big trees outside"
*walks away and counts to 10*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Q: Do you eat those shrimp?

A: Yes, you can eat the shrimp, but they don't taste very good and the shells get stuck in-between your teeth easily. I really don't recommend it.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Apart from the usual comments, and my parents actually mathmatically trying to show me that I am investing way too much time into my tanks, the best one I have gotten so far is:" You need a mermaid, right there between the pretty purple and green plant"


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

"fresh water shrimp?" "i never saw a live shrimp before."


----------



## Philosophos (May 7, 2009)

From a guy having trouble growing hornwort (don't ask):
"CO2 is just a gimmick. There's no reason you should ever need it in a planted tank"


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

My wife: "Do I have to keep plants in my pockets to get your attention?"


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

yikesjason said:


> My wife always gives me a hard time about my tanks. But she flips any time I want to get rid of a fish. "You can't get rid of that one, it is my favorite!"


 
This.


----------



## wgama (Dec 1, 2009)

Not a planted tank but when people see my 90 gallon reef with all the corals usually the first thing out of thier mouth is "look at all the pretty plants!" to which i cringe and try to explain that corals arent plants.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

This thread is GREAT... I've been sitting here laughing my butt off... haha... some people don't get it..


to my multiple tanks: "why don't you just put them all in one tank?"

"are those salt water?"

"how do you have time to take care of all those tanks?" Takes me about a hour a week to do 33% water changes with vacuuming on my 12 tanks (450 gallons) and 5 min a day to feed...

"does all this effect your power bill?" No, all the fish are hooked up to a hydro electric generator... I"m actuallly supplying power to the neighbors..

"this place looks like a fish store" Yes, I -am- out of control.


----------



## Kittysnax (Dec 8, 2009)

-I guess I am lucky that mainly when I was workin in the pet buisness Nemo hadnt come out yet, it came out like the last year I was in it and I must say every time someone asked or even whispered the word "nemofish" or "Doryfish" I would cringe halfway across the store.

-The saltwater/freshwater question too annoys me. My husband who's point of view is "a fish is a fish, a plant is a plant....who cares" can tell the differance between fresh and saltwater. A guy whos never had a aquarium in his entire life.

-the people wanting to cram a million and one fish in a 10G. Or my favorite, the ones who get community fish and mix them with African Cichlids.

-Common Plecostomus in a 10G tank, Even after I explained My aunt had one in her pond that got up to like 16".

-and sadly I have heard almost every one of the previous posted comments. Its one thing to be a noob, its another to be a complete fool. If I had a PENNY for every facepalm a customer has made me do, I'd be so rich LOL! I think the only people the pet industry has to compete with as far as uninformed masses go, is any store that has a return department and sells electronics....


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

has anyone seen that product that allows you to have salt water and fresh water fish in the same tank?! LoL.. can't be good..


----------



## tankster (Dec 8, 2009)

"Are those real? Because fake ones are nice, too."


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

tankster said:


> "Are those real? Because fake ones are nice, too."


Were they talking about plants there? :icon_eek:


----------



## tankster (Dec 8, 2009)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Were they talking about plants there? :icon_eek:


I assume both. LOL.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

yikesjason said:


> "Is that salt water?"


people always ask this when they see my shrimp. cause shrimp only live in the ocean...

Oh and my friend about a week after i explained to him all about fish tanks, and he ended up buying one,"You don't need to cycle a tank for 30 days, just wait 24 hours." He went and bought 3 guppys for his 5 gallon, and ONE neon tetra. Keep in mind his pH is above 8.2, obviously my tank is thriving so he should listen to me, but people learn from failure i guess...


----------



## joetaff (Jun 9, 2007)

"Your tank would look even better with real plants"


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's alway the first response after I say it's a palnted tank "is it saltwater".


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I had to bring my CRS into work to keep them outta the heat the other day and .... lol should have heard some of the comments. "Can you eat them?" was the popular one. Appearently its a hard concept for some, that people keep shrimp for the same reasons people keep fish or other pets.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I think the most annoying thing I see on any aquarium forum is when someone posts a question about a problem and the known real experts tell them to do certain things and the response is something like, "I think I can do it this (totally wrong) way. I make my own decisions and I don't think your right". 

They have no idea that the real experts have been doing this for 20, 30, 40 or more years, and know exactly what they are talking about, and that at least some of them have been through the exact same problem personally.

Kind of reminds me of the saying "half the people in the world are below average intelligence".


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

Here are some comments I have gotten from people
"This room looks like a meth lab, a fish meth lab" 
"Are all these plants real?" 
"why would you want to give yourself all this work" - Mom
"you need an intervention for fish hoarding"
And my friends fiance went up to my biggest tank lifted the lid and smelled it she looked at me and said "your tank doesn't smell, hmm" I said "oh good thanks for letting me know" I guess she expected it to smell like a swamp or something.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

"Nice *fish* tank" (while looking at a tank full of shrimp. Or plants.):confused1: 

(((Is that saltwater?)))


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

I like how so many of you are complaining about the cost...or what your wives say...whatever you do...dont get into reefing...co2, brighter lights...skimmers...powerheads...a million other things. 

I have never gotten the saltwater comment either.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

When friends/family/coworkers stop over, they always ask me why the water is so clear.

I don't really know what to say other than "That's what water looks like.".


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I own 2 fish tanks, One planted and one reef set up.
On the planted I sometimes get " What's fun in a planted tank? It's just green plants all over." or "Is that salt water?"
And for the reef set up "Whoa! You gotta be kidding me those corals are real?"
And they always make a comparison on reef being better.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Every single person that sees my shrimp thinks they are salt water too! I want to put a sticky note on my tanks, FRESHWATER.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh man,.. there was one I used to get ALL THE TIME,.. it's like my friends all got together, and agreed to ask me this or something.

While watching my Oscars in my 125G Tank devour any bit of food that touches the water:
"So, if I put a worm on the hook of my fishing rod, and dropped it in there, what would they do? Could I catch them?"

Whiskey


----------



## ianizaguirre (Jan 25, 2011)

"are you growing drugs" 
-no the co2 is for my fishtank, and the plants
- "right lol i wont tell anyone i get people doing these grow operations everyday coming for parts" 


(workers at pvc/supply store)

and 
"you spend/spent how much on the tank!" 

as if my hobby/what makes me happy is a waste of money...:help:


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh and another is "What's the point in keeping plants in water? Don't they need air?"


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Imaginary1226 said:


> And my friends fiance went up to my biggest tank lifted the lid and smelled it she looked at me and said "your tank doesn't smell, hmm" I said "oh good thanks for letting me know" I guess she expected it to smell like a swamp or something.


Hmm, makes you wander if the she had previously lifted the lid of another type of tank ?? juss sayen :hihi:


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

kcirtappatrick said:


> whenever i'm about to do a water change my father asks me " did your fish drink up all the water already?"


^ LMAO!

"OMG ARE THOSE SNAILS?" exclaimed by my sister (3 times now) when she realizes that my substrate is moving, lol.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

ianizaguirre said:


> "are you growing drugs"
> -no the co2 is for my fishtank, and the plants
> - "right lol i wont tell anyone i get people doing these grow operations everyday coming for parts"


Funny enough, my brother-in-law is a manager at a local gas distributing company too doctor's offices, dentists, welding yadayada. So I went to get my tank from him and he's like
"What do you need this for?"
Me: "Setting up a planted tank"
Him: "You aren't growing hydro are you?" (he said it jokingly he knows that i don't do drugs) 
me: "No, but now i know why they call it hydro-weed" 


Fast forward a few weeks i needed to get something from his work, and over half the employees in the warehouse (they are cool people). 
"what is your brother in law growing in a fish tank.... hydro?" 

You would be surprised how many people go in these types of shops buying items to grow out hydro.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I love threads like this.

The biggest one I get is this, "Why do you keep fish? A cat or dog is much more interesting." And when I say I want to start a reef tank, "Are you going to get a Nemo fish?" Me - "You mean a clown fish?" Response - "No, a Nemo fish."

Moments like that make me never want to leave the house again.

When someone sees my planted Betta tank. "You should get another one so they can fight."

At that point, I want to hit someone.


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

One time my mom asked me "Another tank!? Don't you have enough?!?" people can be so silly sometimes


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

*looks at collection of ADA and other high end equipment*

"Wow this stuff looks really expensive! How much did the whole setup cost with plants and fish and everything. Like $500?"


----------



## kingdave (Feb 20, 2010)

Every Sunday evening, my 4 year old son asks me if he can help me give my tanks an "oil change"


----------



## Elohim_Meth (May 8, 2010)

It is always the same: "Nice aquarium! But WHY THE FISH ARE SO SMALL?"
And of course: "Do you eat those shrimps?"


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Every single person that sees my shrimp thinks they are salt water too! I want to put a sticky note on my tanks, FRESHWATER.


who are you!? we have almost the same name and very similar avatars. This is weird:confused1:, i though it was myself at first.


----------



## ceiji (Nov 14, 2010)

Jason Baliban said:


> "Thats pretty nice, but you should put a submarine in there!!"
> 
> Actually, one year later, the person who said that has a tank with rock, moss, and a submarine!! NICE!!
> 
> jB


I got the same comment.. it was from my collegue.. funny thing is, he actually bought me a small battery powered submarine the next day..
didnt realize he was serious until he showed up in my cubicle with that boat


----------



## -Mac- (May 20, 2011)

kingdave said:


> Every Sunday evening, my 4 year old son asks me if he can help me give my tanks an "oil change"


Ok, that's just charming! :smile:


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I was looking at one of the member's PFR shrimps with my nephew, he asked me why does everyone here keeps cooked shrimps in their tank.


----------



## echoofformless (Jan 1, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> "I melted hygrophilia once. The hardest plants to grow!"
> :icon_roll
> 
> You shouldn't grow any plants pall.



Actually I take some issue with this, as I have killed almost every hygro that I have ever tried to keep. It's my personal anomaly. No other plant has ever died for me as well as hygro. I've kept downoi, madascar lace, cyperus helferi, etc and they all do great. But for some reason hygro and ludwigia just die and die and die and die in all of my tanks no matter what I do to try to keep them. The same tanks where blyxas are flowering, swords are making runners, crypts are actually growing several leaves a week...and there is the hygro just dying like it wants to!

I gave up!


----------



## echoofformless (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry kids, but daddy has the grand pooba of stupidity over here:

I have a friend who spends most of his life doing not much else but watching bad TV, bad movies, and more than anything else, obsessively playing video games. He stayed at my house for a while when he was between apartments and while I was doing a water change/pruning one day he started in...

"Dude you've been at that for a half an hour already! What the hell?"
"Well, I'm doing my maintenance."
"What a waste of time."
"It's not a waste of time at all, it's one of my hobbies."
"See, that's why I don't have hobbies. They are such a waste of time."

Now picture him saying this while not being able to take his eyes off of the screen nor his hands off of the controller that he has been grasping for the last three hours since he came home from work.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

OY! 

My mum keeps asking when my shrimp will be big enough to eat, she's joking (I hope!).

I think I'm going to the hydro store to compare prices!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

lol that is pretty funny.



echoofformless said:


> Sorry kids, but daddy has the grand pooba of stupidity over here:
> 
> I have a friend who spends most of his life doing not much else but watching bad TV, bad movies, and more than anything else, obsessively playing video games. He stayed at my house for a while when he was between apartments and while I was doing a water change/pruning one day he started in...
> 
> ...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

After going nutz over the tanks for several minutes asking if all the plant are real and did they all grow in the tanks the follow up comments I hear the most;

"My buddy so and so has a really cool saltwater tank" 

or 

"I'm going to do a saltwater tank because those are a challenge to keep up with"


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

I always get: How often do you have to clean it?
Second: those plants are REAL?


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

fastfreddie said:


> "You should get a nemo fish!"


Iv'e got this one before too. 


But my favorite was "Soo, whats the point? Just to look at?"

^ 2 months later, he was begging me for clippings


----------



## GreenEmber (Aug 23, 2008)

In my planted tank I have a school of Kuhli's I get this all the time 'Oh look eels' and 'Can you eat those shrimp? They must be like smaller than bite size...' my reply you don't eat those shrimp:icon_conf' and 'Those plants are REAL!?' and 'Why don't you have bigger fish?' and 'I can't keep plants...they are a waste of money!' and 'You must work on that tank every minute of the day' :red_mouth:icon_lol:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

You spent 100 bucks on DIRT?!?!?! That's always a good one haha

also, a friend told me while looking at my mini-m... "you should get a hammerhead shark in there" -______-


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

I hear “you’re obsessed” pretty frequently


----------



## gagaliya (Aug 19, 2006)

There's dirt and plants all over the tank!! it's so messy! [insert_stupid_friend] tank look so much nicer with the blue bottom (blue gravel) and a cute castle. 

women... /facepalm


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

I have 2 saltwater tanks and 2 freshwater, when someone walks in my house they ask me "*which ones are saltwater*" i guess its obvious to me the ones with coral in it.

"*Thats so cool, can I just pour table salt in my goldfish bowl?*" ......really?..... I suppose if you wanted to fry him up on the stove in about 30 minutes. why not add some black pepper while your at it

"*You should get a nemo*" while staring at my pair of black and white clownfish

"*Your tank cost HOW MUCH!!!?????*" more than your car...... just walk away.... lol

"*Are those plants?*" facepalm

"*why do you need CO2*"

"*You should put a pirate ship at the bottom*"

"*I had a goldfish once but they only live for a month*" yeah, maybe in a glass bowl you dumb ***

"*how do those plants grow underwater*"

"*WOW thats awsome, I think Ill get some plants like that for my tank*" coming from my brother who has a 5 gallon betta tank with no light on top. (hey at least the betta isnt in a 1 pint bowl. lol

"*you should get a shark*" I really get tired of hearing this one.

"*what the h*** do you need potassium nitrate for?*"

"*Those are ALIVE?*" referring to my coral


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

"Where is nemo?"

"Dude your fish tank is bigger than your TV!"

But what kills me the most are the people that have NO reaction what so ever. Just stroll on by it like nothing. Or look at it for a mili second and keep yapping.


----------



## gagaliya (Aug 19, 2006)

seandelevan said:


> But what kills the most are the people that have NO reaction what so ever. Just stroll on by it like nothing. Or look at it for a mili second and keep yapping about something else.


i suppose it's the same as i walking pass some kid's highly customized import car like those in fast&furious, i will look at it for a second and go "it's just a honda civic, what's the big deal?" that kills them lol


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

N1CK said:


> My dad "why would you buy wood? theres some big trees outside"
> *walks away and counts to 10*


That's actually a novel idea. It worked for me. I got a nifty piece of wood in my tank.

Also, this thread is amazing. People don't say much stupid stuff about my tanks though.


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I'm going to tell the next person that says I should get "a Nemo" for my freshwater:
"Oh, he's in there!" 
"Where?" 
"Oh, you have to find him."


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

roud:


yikesjason said:


> "You should put some piranhas in there."


roud:


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

gagaliya said:


> i suppose it's the same as i walking pass some kid's highly customized import car like those in fast&furious, i will look at it for a second and go "it's just a honda civic, what's the big deal?" that kills them lol


Well said. I do know some other friends that are hard core into hobbies. I have a friend who is obsessed with guns. Every time I come over he is showing me tons of guns that all look the same to me. All perspective. Another man's hobby is another man's chore.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

"How big will they get?(talking about panda corys and Betta)... You should get bigger fish." 
"Your Betta looks lonely, you should get another one. You know with spiky fins, they're so cool!" 
"How do you keep them alive?" 
"Why do you have plants in there? Plastic ones are less work." 
"Why keep fish? You can't pet them or play with them..."


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

"how do you keep your tank so clean?"  isnt even that clean, but snails and lots of filtration


----------



## MichiganMan (Apr 18, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> LOL, I've heard most of these. It always amazes me when people ask if it's saltwater. Kinda makes me *loose* faith in our educational systems.
> 
> Had someone ask, "Can you eat the shrimp?"


Yes, one should always want tight faith when dealing with educational systems.


----------



## tkbellwood (May 16, 2011)

bassmjm said:


> I think I'm going to tell the next person that says I should get "a Nemo" for my freshwater:
> "Oh, he's in there!"
> "Where?"
> "Oh, you have to find him."


That one I am going to use. I hear it so often and usually from teen/pre-teen girls. They could look all day in my jungle.

I get "You need more fish" and "My friend has a fish tank with some gold fish and a sucker" As if that tank and my tank have anything to do with each other.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

*That has to be the happiest fish in the world*. referring to my bettas 2x weekly water changes and his gourmet diet.

*There is a fish in there?* As the fish who always comes up to the glass when someone approaches is staring them right in the face.

*Don't bettas live in little cups?* No comment on that one.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

i have one that i didnt see in here...
do your fish get tan with all that lighting?  
and that was from an adult!!!!!


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, I have two more. One time I was showing my mom my aquariums (I had seven of them in my small room) and she says "wow....it looks like somebody needs a hobby" FACEPALM

I also got the one about eating shrimp. Every time my friend comes over he says "when are you going to eat them"..EVERY TIME. Like it is a hilarious joke. Finally he was here and said "what's for dinner" and I told him...my shrimp >


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

The best I hear almost every time someone who don't care about aquariums at allcomes to my apartment- I have my reef tank in one corner of the living room and planted tank on the opposite wall. Question: "OK, now which one is the saltwater one?"


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

smoq said:


> OK, now which one is the saltwater one


Tell them to drink some of the water and find out :icon_mrgr They find out which one is which really quick after that one :wink:


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

"So your breeding shrimp for you to eat or your fish to eat?" ahhh neither...

"OMG how big is that thing?" ahhhh, that big /pointataquarium.

"how much does that weight?" ahhhh more than my car.

"how isen't your floor collapsing?" ahhhh im not quite sure.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Of course a lot of silly things are said by people ignorant of the hobby, and how can you blame them? But the worst is when a fellow hobbyist tries to give you advice on what you should do with what is clearly, a well-established, successful tank. Especially because the people that do that usually have the ugliest tanks of all, lol.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

heres one..

people glance at my aquariums and terrariums and other critters then "how come your tv isnt on?"

me "because I don't watch tv."

them "nothing good on right?"

Me "no I don't watch tv ever, I only use it for video games and movies"

"ever!!!!!"

seriously, is the whole world addicted to the boob tube?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

ReefkprZ said:


> heres one..
> 
> people glance at my aquariums and terrariums and other critters then "how come your tv isnt on?"
> 
> ...


With the nature channel on 24/7, who needs TV?


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

ktownhero said:


> Of course a lot of silly things are said by people ignorant of the hobby, and how can you blame them? But the worst is when a fellow hobbyist tries to give you advice on what you should do with what is clearly, a well-established, successful tank. Especially because the people that do that usually have the ugliest tanks of all, lol.


This is so true. I had a Craigslist guy come by to pick up some cuttings for his tank once and he commented that I could "stuff twice as many fish in there" when he saw my tank. WTH my tank was stocked just fine. I imagine his tank looks like the feeder fish tank Petco or something.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

"WOW!!! That is freakin cool man!!! I have never seen a shrimps face before!!!"

:from a friend who has only seen them on a plate at a restaurant :hihi:


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

wendyjo said:


> This is so true. I had a Craigslist guy come by to pick up some cuttings for his tank once and he commented that I could "stuff twice as many fish in there" when he saw my tank. WTH my tank was stocked just fine. I imagine his tank looks like the feeder fish tank Petco or something.


wow you really let someone from craigslist know where you live and invited them into your house?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

"Is that saltwater? Put NEMO in it...!!!"

"Are those plants real? that plastic plants right?"

"where are the fishes? oohh... why don't you keep bigger fish?"

someone open the cabinet: "whooaa... Oxygen cylinder...!!!!"

"It must be very difficult to water change, because you have to take out the substrate and rinse it"


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

my dad, who is a doctor, the other night after i told him that some freshwater shrimp sell for $15,000 
-"So do the people who buy them eat them?"
-"Dad, it's a $15,000 shrimp, what do you think?"
-"Well i don't know..."
-"How in the hell are you a doctor!?"


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

I invited an old Vietnamese lady who I work with over to look at my tanks and the first thing she asks when she sees my planted tank was, "Are those real plants?"
"Yes." I said. To which her response was, "Are you sure?"


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

All of my crypts melted on me but my mom now thinks the rest of the plants are fake cause they're still doing great.



10galfornow said:


> my dad, who is a doctor, the other night after i told him that some freshwater shrimp sell for $15,000
> -"So do the people who buy them eat them?"
> -"Dad, it's a $15,000 shrimp, what do you think?"
> -"Well i don't know..."
> -"How in the hell are you a doctor!?"


LOL! Reminds me of someone who bought huge mud tires for his truck. I asked him if he goes off-roading alot. His resplied, "I don't want to get my truck dirty." ... I found out he was serious when he didn't want to take the gravel road.


----------



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

Great thread. Makes me not feel like such a nerd lol. I have a few.

Its always funny when I go to the welding supply store to fill up my tank. When the guy helping me asks what I use it for, I reply my aquarium. They always get kinda of a crosseyed look.

Everyone, Thats what shrimp look like?

My wife, That thing better not flood! 

My lfs, Those fish arent sae these flying fox over here are sae....

My lfs, A ugf is the best filter you can get.


----------



## LoriF (Jun 11, 2011)

The best one I've ever heard is
"Plants in a tank are a pain"
"Why are they a pain"?
"because they kill my fish"
This is a person who previously asked me how I keep my tanks so nice because hers are always cloudy. This same person tore her tank apart once a week to clean it. The works. Fish in a bucket, gravel, tank, filter and fake plants washed down. After repeated explanations of what to do and what not to do I finally gave up. After a while she gave up too because "those stupid stores keep selling me sick fish and they die" LOL
People, I am not making this up.


----------



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

I have a chiclid tank on one side of a room and my planted on the other. So many people say "you should put those fish in with the plants". Don't you think there is a reason there are no plants in that tank


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

Ignignokt said:


> "plants wont do anything to control your Nitrates, you have to vac the substrate and do w/c's if you want to get rid of nitrates" -LFS guy


Now thats funny...


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

GDP said:


> wow you really let someone from craigslist know where you live and invited them into your house?


Sure - doesn't everybody?


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

"Whoa, you should do a saltwater tank, your done with the freshwater stuff."

What the heck is this, Beginner Grade? I passed? :angryfire


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

zavikan said:


> "Whoa, you should do a saltwater tank, your done with the freshwater stuff."
> 
> What the heck is this, Beginner Grade? I passed? :angryfire


LOL 


The funniest thing was at a lfs when this guy was trying to talk up his 20G as a huge 150G.

I asked him what filters and heater and what not, just curious because at first i thought he was telling the truth, then he said he had a 50W heater. 

After like 5 minutes of giving me bull[censored][censored][censored][censored], his wife comes over and then he starts telling the truth. He walked out with a bag of tiny neon tetras 


Or 

I was at petsmart and this lady was like "will 4 of those fit in this tank?" ~~~~ The tank was a 2.5 gallon and the fish were comet gold fish. >.> *FACEPALM* 

Once i told her that they need a large tank, i talked her into a 10G and some smaller more 'bubbly' gold fish, lol "more her personality"


----------



## genomer (Mar 29, 2011)

zavikan said:


> "Whoa, you should do a saltwater tank, your done with the freshwater stuff."
> 
> What the heck is this, Beginner Grade? I passed? :angryfire


Haha. I've heard this one as well. A FW community tank with awesome bubbling treasure chests, fake plants and guppies is easier than a marine tank, but FW planted tanks, IMO, are as difficult (if not more) than reef tanks.


----------



## Granny (Feb 23, 2011)

"What's that big silver tank that's got all those little air lines to your tanks? Is that oxygen?"

"That's Co2 to help the plants grow."

"OMG!!! You have to get that out of your house! That's the stuff people die from in their car!!!"

Also, my sister was looking at my tanks when she stopped by from taking her very old cat to the vet. She said: "When this cat dies I think I'll get an aquarium. I'm tired of spending all this money on Vet bills for a cat!"


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's a great co2 one, when I filled my tank.

Welding store guy: you and your friends gonna drink some beer this weekend? 

no.

gonna go drag racing?

no. It's for my aquarium, (then I explained why)

that's badass brother

me in my head: "don't lie to me, I know what youre thinking." lol

Also, form one of my friends:
put a lion fish in there.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

granny said:


> "when this cat dies i think i'll get an aquarium. I'm tired of spending all this money on vet bills for a cat!"


ha!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Granny said:


> "What's that big silver tank that's got all those little air lines to your tanks? Is that oxygen?"
> 
> "That's Co2 to help the plants grow."
> 
> ...


In defense of your sister I will say that I've spent MUCH MUCH more on my old/ill pets than I ever have or will spend on my tank. Ultrasounds, brain scans, biopsies, surgeries, meds, - 10 of thousands of dollars really.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

genomer said:


> FW planted tanks, IMO, are as difficult (if not more) than reef tanks.


Having the $$$$ Buy a book and if you can read then follow a schedule you can keep a saltwater tank.

FW planted has more twists and turns w/o a solid and established 'how to' (imo) My brothers kept salt tanks looking down upon my 'mud tanks'


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

This thread is full of win!!!


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

omg, these are very funny tho i darent laugh too much cus I MUST have seemed the dimmest of dimwits on the block when I first joined here. I have made flub-up that would actually knock a lot of these out of the water (no pun intended) but im way to humiliated now to say what it was lol... OK..taking the heat off my cheeks, a friend came over on sunday and stood for ages looking at the tank, turned round, scratched his chin and said "...great tank, and I dont wanna interfere or anything but I dont think yr feeding those fish enough food, poor things look anorexic ..."
He was referring to my glass catfish. Even his g/f looked at me like I was some fish murderer...lol


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> Having the $$$$ Buy a book and if you can read then follow a schedule you can keep a saltwater tank.
> 
> FW planted has more twists and turns w/o a solid and established 'how to' (imo) My brothers kept salt tank looking down upon my 'mud tanks'


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Granny (Feb 23, 2011)

wendyjo said:


> In defense of your sister I will say that I've spent MUCH MUCH more on my old/ill pets than I ever have or will spend on my tank. Ultrasounds, brain scans, biopsies, surgeries, meds, - 10 of thousands of dollars really.


Her cat is just old, fat, and mean as sin. She gets diet food for it at the Vet. It gets a checkup every 6 months and shots every year  It will eventually die of meaness, laziness, and old age (it's 22 now). I do, however understand that any beloved pet can cost a huge amount of money for the owner. 

It says a lot of good things about my sister that she rescued a tiny baby kitten from a trash can, treated it with TLC, housed, fed, and has taken the best of care all these years of a cat that hates everything and everybody, including her.


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

lol Granny...lol


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Lol - mean, lazy, hateful cats need love too


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

Heard this from a friend when she came to visit my house (VERY bright girl seriously, so this kinda shocked me, almost wanted to laugh out loud but didn't)

"So you can grow coral in there too?"


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

liljmn said:


> "You keep shrimps in there? I don't know if I would eat it, they seem kinda small"


That's funny!:tongue:


----------



## Svham (May 2, 2011)

Been looking for a tank on Craigslist for myself recently. Here's a sampling of some of the things I've seen: 
"Tank comes with three free chiclet fishes". 
"If you want you can have the 4 cyclet fishes that are still in the tank". 
"real nice fish tank that costed $500 new at Wal-Mart, and I'm throwing in the 50 pounds of pink gravel that costed $50 at Wal-Mart".

Classy.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I think 50 pounds of pink gravel would look lovely with your chiclets!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

"Won't the shrimp eat the plants?" My aunt.


----------



## Inkling (Feb 11, 2011)

Whenever someone sees my tanks (or photos of them), they feel compelled to tell me their horror stories of their previous fish keeping experiences. Everything from who ate who, to tanks being overwhelmed with algae, goldfish in bowls "mysteriously dying," overpopulation of guppies in a five gallon tank, and on and on...

I used to try to give them friendly advice, very gently spoken (as not to bruise their egos), but they always get their feathers ruffled. So, I've stopped.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

"Uh... Why is your water green?"

"I thought you wanted pea soup? There's a lot of it there; drink up!"


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

All joking aside, i love people who actually appreciate the tank and all the work i've put into it. 

And on the other side
"How much have you spent on it!?"
Nature is expensive to mimic mom....:icon_roll


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

You keep what? They cost how much? Their too small you can't even eat them. Your strange! Thats all from 1 person lol


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

"YOU HAVE 50 SPECIES OF PLANTS IN THERE?! They all look the same!"
(comparing _Rotala macrandra 'japan red'_ to _Blyxa japonica_)


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Without fail, every single guest that has ever come over and seen my living room tank sees the bala shark and says "wait...so this is saltwater right? Since you have a shark?".


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

My Mom, "When are those shrimps going to get big enough to eat?"

or "Why don't you get a goldfish they are very lucky.".....that's after looking at my 2.5g nano...


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Once when my brother in law was visiting, he gestured towards my two nano tanks and said in a puzzled tone "What _are_ these?" I wasn't sure if was referring to the shrimp, or the plants, or the fact that the tanks were so small. I told him a little about the tanks, and he pointed at a shrimp and asked "So . . . what do you _do_ with them?"

And I'll never forget the night I served shrimp scampi for dinner, and one of my kids looked suspiciously at it and asked "Did this come out of one of your tanks?"


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

chicken said:


> I served shrimp scampi for dinner, and one of my kids looked suspiciously at it and asked "Did this come out of one of your tanks?"


----------



## b0b95 (Jul 11, 2010)

petco employee: the water cycles itself when you run it for a few days
me: you need an ammonia source
petco employee: thats true, but the tap water has ammonia
me: (awkward silent) okay, thank you


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

"You put a mirror in front of your tank so your betta can exercise? It's a fish."


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

ValMM said:


> "You put a mirror in front of your tank so your betta can exercise? It's a fish."


What is weird about that statement? If you do, in fact, have a mirror in front of your tank so your betta can exercise I would say the same thing :hihi:


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

What's so weird about people asking whether a planted tank is saltwater? Dive in the Channel islands and you'll see enough variety in form factors of seaweed/kelp to confuse a newbie.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

ktownhero - It's because I'm a nerd, I want the best brain stimulation for my fish so he can be healthy. It's like someone thinking it was wierd to walk a dog or put a wheel in a hampster cage.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

ValMM said:


> ktownhero - It's because I'm a nerd, I want the best brain stimulation for my fish so he can be healthy. It's like someone thinking it was wierd to walk a dog or put a wheel in a hampster cage.


no bro, that's wierd. it's a fish. they don't look at their self in the wild. A wild dog runs in the wild, so your domesticated fuzzy at least needs to walk. Fish don't need to see how they look.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

The point is that it thinks the reflection is another fish, so the betta flares. Therefore uses it's muscles. In the wild fish have more space to swim in than a 5 gallon tank. So domestic fish are limited in the chance to use their muscles.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

"Do you think the fish would like to play with my Curious George game?"

(that one was from my 3 year old son)


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

ValMM said:


> ktownhero - It's because I'm a nerd, I want the best brain stimulation for my fish so he can be healthy. It's like someone thinking it was wierd to walk a dog or put a wheel in a hampster cage.


I wasn't questioning your motivation, you can do whatever you want. I just don't find what you posted to be a "silly thing" that somebody might say about your tank. It seems perfectly reasonable to ask somebody why they have a mirror on their tank, whether they are a newbie or veteran  I've been keeping aquariums for a fair length of time (15+ years) and I've never heard of that. It seems totally odd!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

my 4 year old asks why the fish dont die about every 3 days? he also likes his amano because it looks scary


----------



## thewife (Jan 26, 2011)

lol...that conversation was epic. 

Ktown - did you by any chance spend some time in Kaiserslautern?


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

thewife said:


> lol...that conversation was epic.
> 
> Ktown - did you by any chance spend some time in Kaiserslautern?


No, but I've actually been asked that question several times over the years. I grew up in a small town called Kennedy Township and K-Town was the slang for it.


----------



## azndragoon402 (Jul 13, 2008)

"you can grow plant in the tank??????"
my friend was asking me that...


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

ktownhero said:


> I wasn't questioning your motivation, you can do whatever you want. I just don't find what you posted to be a "silly thing" that somebody might say about your tank. It seems perfectly reasonable to ask somebody why they have a mirror on their tank, whether they are a newbie or veteran  I've been keeping aquariums for a fair length of time (15+ years) and I've never heard of that. It seems totally odd!


It's not odd at all if you keep bettas.


----------



## max chavez (Aug 7, 2009)

fav annoying:

Why don't you have a big one?(all my current fish are 1.5in or less)

fav nice, but kinda weird:

Today the cable guy was enthralled by the tank and telling my girlfriend that he grew up in the Islands and always had lots of fish in refrigerators outside his house. 

Not sure exactly what that meant...


----------



## thewife (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww....sad face. lol, I think all Ktowners get excited about running into other Ktowners. It's a thing.



ktownhero said:


> No, but I've actually been asked that question several times over the years. I grew up in a small town called Kennedy Township and K-Town was the slang for it.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

max chavez said:


> ...
> Today the cable guy was enthralled by the tank and telling my girlfriend that he grew up in the Islands and always had lots of fish in refrigerators outside his house.
> 
> Not sure exactly what that meant...


Years ago, when refrigerators were made a bit differently, it was easy to pull out the refrigerator liner, plug the few holes in it, and use it as a tank. Of course you could only look at it from the top, but it was very inexpensive. More than a few basement fish farmers would use a lot of refrigerator liners as grow out tanks.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

girl literally been looking at my tank for a couple hours. we were about to set up a saltwater for my amano frys when they hatch (yes, i'm 17 and this girl was down to do this with me, pretty damn good if you ask me, but we kinda friendzoned each other so idk, but she's still really chill), and literally after discussing it for a while about the shrimps, she says in a serious tone "so people eat them when they buy them?" after it's very obvious that they are like aquarium fish. ahhh, women. :tongue:


----------



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

Friend looks at my 4ft "how much does that weigh like 150lb"


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

lexbomb said:


> Friend looks at my 4ft "how much does that weigh like 150lb"



hahahaha yeah, empty...

my wife asked me the other day if we could just piick our tank up and move it. i gave her stupid look annd said yes if the governator was here...


----------



## DansSpace (Mar 28, 2008)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> hahahaha yeah, empty...
> 
> my wife asked me the other day if we could just piick our tank up and move it. i gave her stupid look annd said yes if the governator was here...


This. My girlfriend doesn't seem to understand how heavy tanks get. She has a table/desk thing in her room that almost collapsed when I sat on it once (I'm 145 lbs), and she goes "I want to get a tank like yours, but like, a 30 gallon one. A big one." so I asked her where she'd put it. "Oh, just right on my desk there!"
Uhhh. Hell the eff no you aren't putting it on your desk. hahah


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

wendyjo said:


> It's not odd at all if you keep bettas.


 Thank you very much. I was starting to think I was the only one on this site who understood the use of mirrors. lol


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

'Want to come over and help me redo my tank?'

My neighbor had an 80 gallon clown puke tank complete with diver and pirate ship, but not anymore!


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

wendyjo said:


> It's not odd at all if you keep bettas.


And peeing yourself isn't odd if you're a scuba diver. That doesn't mean other people are "silly" for making a comment about it


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

ktownhero said:


> And peeing yourself isn't odd if you're a scuba diver. That doesn't mean other people are "silly" for making a comment about it


Well, none of these comments on this thread are silly if you don't know fishkeeping.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Well, none of these comments on this thread are silly if you don't know fishkeeping.


I beg to differ, there are some pretty universally silly ones in here.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

ktownhero said:


> And peeing yourself isn't odd if you're a scuba diver.


As opposed to having someone else do it for you?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Rainer said:


> As opposed to having someone else do it for you?


Or maybe on you.  (Like after a jellyfish sting)


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, that should have been "on yourself"


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

New one on me:

"Is that an ant farm?"

Never heard that beefer


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Well, none of these comments on this thread are silly if you don't know fishkeeping.


 EXACTLY. People forget how the most obvious things were a mystery in the eary days. Ive heard about tanks having mirrors to fool the fish into thinking there are other tankmates. Id never heard of people keeping shrimp as pets before either. to me shrimp came on garlic pasta or in an omlette. And before I even knew what cycling a tank was, I was told it could be done with ammonia presnt in local tapwater. Shouldnt poke fun really, Im sure we have all asked stupid questions back in the day...lol..actually Im remembering something REALLY dumb I asked a forum once, but I shall keep that embarressing gem to myself


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Lol this thread is hilarious, keep it up


----------



## Plantedshrimptank (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sure some of our comments are on other sites as well as being a bit funny. Mechanics forum... My car doesn't have a Carbaraider... Cooking forum... What's a spring form pan? Does it jump out at you?... Medic forum... Since when does antibiotics make you sensitive to the sun? (I didn't know this until it happened to me.... *faceslap self*.. ) When I hear things like this I do think its funny, but I just think to some people if they are not into it they really don't care to learn it so they have no idea. I've asked my fair share of stupid questions, but I do hope to learn from them. Anyways I always get "When do they get big enough to eat?" While they stare at my shrimp tanks. And also "Why would anyone pay that much for a shrimp?"


----------

